# Steering wheel controls not working



## -j- (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,
I seem to have picked up an issue after my latest service. I lost all the controls on the steering wheel. Stereo control function and DSG paddle functions.







Anyone have any ideas? I checked the fuses and all are good. Everything was fine before the 45000 mile service. 
Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## elevine17 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Steering wheel controls not working (-j-)*

take it into the dealer and throw a fit


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: Steering wheel controls not working (elevine17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elevine17* »_take it into the dealer and throw a fit

X2. Make this face:


----------



## vwracin86 (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: Steering wheel controls not working (terje_77)*

come on. it was not the dealership. i always hate it when people do that. they just rant for nothing. take it back and just see whats goin on. there is no need for the fit.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: Steering wheel controls not working (vwracin86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwracin86* »_come on. it was not the dealership. i always hate it when people do that. they just rant for nothing. take it back and just see whats goin on. there is no need for the fit.

Fine. Be nice but be ready to throw a fit just in case.


----------



## vwracin86 (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: Steering wheel controls not working (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
Fine. Be nice but be ready to throw a fit just in case.










okay okay just keep it on the back burner


----------



## -j- (Jan 15, 2006)

I wouldn't throw a fit there. They are actually very helpful. I wanted to solve this one myself first before going there. I was hoping it was only a fuse or something that I missed.
They have my back clips for my opensky armrest replacement and oil dipstick in back order. I guess it will have to wait til I go back Saturday for the rest of the work to be done. Oh yeah it also lost the Come home or whatever that function is of that light along with the all other. I hope they can fix all that in one shot next Saturday.


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (-j-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-j-* »_I wouldn't throw a fit there. They are actually very helpful. 

what dealer do you go to that is helpful?


----------



## vwracin86 (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: (brungold)*

i'm goin to tell you that my dealership is real helpful

_Quote, originally posted by *brungold* »_
what dealer do you go to that is helpful?


----------



## SFBay-A3 (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: Steering wheel controls not working (-j-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-j-* »_Hi all,
I seem to have picked up an issue after my latest service. I lost all the controls on the steering wheel. Stereo control function and DSG paddle functions.







Anyone have any ideas? I checked the fuses and all are good. Everything was fine before the 45000 mile service. 
Thanks for the help in advance.

I had the very same problem a while back and had to take it in to the dealer to get it fixed. See this link: 
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=3373862
In a possibly related incident a few months ago, my steering wheel control module died on me. Some loose connection in there resulted in the car losing power when I hit some very minor bumps on the freeway one day and left me stranded on the freeway







I don't know if it was a result of the repair job that they had done previously when they removed and reinstalled it during their troubleshooting steps but I had to get my car towed in to get it replaced. A bunch of lights lit up on the dash when the module died while I was driving and the engine shut off. The car refused to start so I rolled slowly off to the side of the freeway and had to call a tow truck. It took a while to diagnose because when it got towed in to the dealer it was able to start right up. Fortunately, when they tried to work on it later in the day it wasn't able to start up again. Apparently the ignition goes through the steering wheel control module so once the module was replaced everything was and still has been fine.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Steering wheel controls not working (SFBay-A3)*

Just tel them you're concerned the airbag may also be impacted and that there could be a safety / liability issue!


----------



## -j- (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: (vwracin86)*

I go to the one up hear in the Sacramento area.


----------



## -j- (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: Steering wheel controls not working (SFBay-A3)*

I saw your thread and I surely hope it is not the same issue since we have not had any other problems with the car at all other than opensky clips.
They did the last ecu update 5K miles ago so I don't think it would be any issues relating to starting the car up or losing power. It seems it only affects convenience stuff other than the paddles losing function.
I'll give an update when I get the items resolved.

_Quote, originally posted by *SFBay-A3* »_
I had the very same problem a while back and had to take it in to the dealer to get it fixed. See this link: 
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=3373862
In a possibly related incident a few months ago, my steering wheel control module died on me. Some loose connection in there resulted in the car losing power when I hit some very minor bumps on the freeway one day and left me stranded on the freeway







I don't know if it was a result of the repair job that they had done previously when they removed and reinstalled it during their troubleshooting steps but I had to get my car towed in to get it replaced. A bunch of lights lit up on the dash when the module died while I was driving and the engine shut off. The car refused to start so I rolled slowly off to the side of the freeway and had to call a tow truck. It took a while to diagnose because when it got towed in to the dealer it was able to start right up. Fortunately, when they tried to work on it later in the day it wasn't able to start up again. Apparently the ignition goes through the steering wheel control module so once the module was replaced everything was and still has been fine.


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Steering wheel controls not working (-j-)*

All of these functions you lost are things that are enabled/disabled in Vag-com. Did the dealer replace anything when you were in for service? Any flashing done?


----------



## -j- (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: Steering wheel controls not working (JaxACR)*

No flashes done. All ecu updates were done 5,000 miles ago. They did find the problem today. Apparently, a wire behind the steering wheel got caught and was spliced in half. It affected all the areas I noted. The whole module will be replaced next week. Good thing it happened now and not 4,000 miles later. We should be all good by next week.


----------



## -j- (Jan 15, 2006)

SFBay-A3 - Looks like it's the same module like you said and they found it.


----------

